# stress crack



## kingkdogg (Jun 27, 2005)

I am trying to tape a stress crack in a wall that was caused by movement. I have tried to re-tape it and ruberised spray. Neither one of them worked. I was wondering if anyone had any ideas on how to fix this and better ways to tape it. 

Thank you


----------



## mtp (Feb 13, 2005)

kingkdogg said:


> I am trying to tape a stress crack in a wall that was caused by movement. I have tried to re-tape it and ruberised spray. Neither one of them worked. I was wondering if anyone had any ideas on how to fix this and better ways to tape it.
> 
> Thank you



stop the movement and it should stop cracking....real PIA


----------



## ty hammond (Dec 27, 2005)

*Cracks*

 try v shaping the crack then adding caulk then mudding over. caulk will stretch when the crack tries to come back. good luck!!


----------



## trimgod (Dec 31, 2005)

move out of the earthquake zone-problem solved!!!


----------



## KingOfDrywall (Oct 1, 2004)

If this is a customers house express to them first that it is not caused by faulty drywall work (I hate taking the blame). Like the prior post said....stop the movement. Perhaps the frmaers left something off accidentally. Sometimes when ceiling joists are too long they need a little extra. NO drywall trick is gonna work here. Mayber temporarily. check to make sure the tape is even mudded. is the crack down the center or on both sides of the seam? In either case tear off the tape.Durabond the crack. Retape and finish. If that dont work......FRAMING


----------

